# Toyota Celica Turboumbau (>260PS) T23



## Asha'man (1. Juni 2008)

Bei ebay zu ersteigern:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160246332546&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=006


----------

